# Pigeon Trapped In A Cage Around Roller Door, Will Perish, What Can I Do



## lastninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Posted in another thread, here is the story: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/urgent-help-pigeons-poisoned-46536-2.html

Again, here is the google maps link: http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&....811781,144.966223&spn=0.052484,0.132093&z=14

It is at the one at the end where the lane curves around to the dead end.

Please read the other thread and any advice is hugely appreciated as I am feeling so helpless and depressed about this right now.

I used to work at the land titles offices over a decade ago.. anyone have any idea how to find the owner or contact info of a property in public information, quickly?

I believe the address of this warehouse is 22 Celestial Lane, Melbourne 3000. It may be 18 Celestial Lane. I can't find an entrance, so I am thinking it might be extended from 18, or from the lane behind, 'Heffernan Place' or Heffernan Lane.

I feel like it's a futile attempt to take seed and water to extend this pigeon's life for a few days or weeks, if it is just going to expire trapped in a metal cage either way.

I have contacted the RSPCA but considering that the government ecology agencies and councils consider the pigeons pests/feral non-native nuisances, I suspect they will not 'waste' manpower or donation dollars to rescuing a 'lowly' pigeon. 

Such ideology sickens me and reminds me of the psychopaths and eugenicists and de-population agenda focused humans that we all have to deal with (just look at the financial motivations behind big pharma concocting a name for a 'new disease/illness' which are really just human conditions, and then selling a new drug to 'treat' these problems (like normal stress, sadness, lack of motivation, ANYTHING now can be called a disease and provided a drug for it) - which actually causes far worse side effects than the problem ever did. 

I am in a very sad place right now - I lost my rescue pigeon Professor recently, my grandmother of 90 years old is going into a nursing home soon due to her age getting on top of her physically (gout, bad leg edema swelling and other things building up), my mother passed from smoking = lung/brain cancer (plus mouth full of mercury root canals and fillings) then chemotherapy dehydration and malnurishment (not to mention mental deterioration and lack of ability to communicate after large mass removed from parietal lobe of brain) which was the actual final cause of demise. So I can't stand to see this long-necked (girl I think) pigeon trapped like this.

I only went to look in the lane because from a main road, I saw across an empty carpark that many pigeons were hanging out there. There was this funny brown feathered lad trying to any ladies but no one was interested. It was cool to see them all hanging out on different bits of the building, catching up before heading home to bed. 

But then I saw this girl trapped. And I was horrified and transfixed. I really don't want more grief or guilt right now. But I am thinking what can I do?? I will definitely check her tomorrow and give water 2x plastic side of a drink bottle, as well as the last seed I have. I don't know what more I can do if I can't find anyone to open the gate.

Getting that person to then open the gate is another thing altogether.

I understand if no one replies to this, just thought I should put it out there in case anyone has any ideas. But it seems like a futile, hopeless situation.

Too much tragedy in this world.


----------



## lastninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry my first post on other thread is a bit messy, start reading from 'my current experience today'


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

A few years ago we succeeded in getting trapped pigeons in Toronto freed by making calls from Belgium and the UK....let's do it again!

Can you post the number of the RSPCA branch that you called (with international code)and the *full* address of the pigeon's location, please. We need as much detail as possible if we are to do anything.

Most countries will have laws that forbid allowing the slow death of any trapped animal. If the RSPCA get telephone calls from around the world they will be forced to act. If not, then we try the press.

All animals suffer equally if subjected to cruelty, there should be no discrimination. However, we have to face the fact that the pigeon is likely to be destroyed as it's rescued, but we will do what we can to prevent that too.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

My heart goes out to you...your recent loss and situation. Am sending you my best spirits and wishes.

Well...are there any animal rights/advocacy groups around you ? Contact them as well. they may well know somebody at the SPCA and can light a fire under them.....

Also....I suppose I would take food to the bird if you can actually get close enough to deliver the food. This may well take a couple of days to resolve, and it's best to keep the pigeon sustained in the meantime....


----------



## lastninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I will head out in the next hour now that the plumber has left my place, to bring some wild bird seed and some water for the girl. No reply from RSPCA, I only used email form, I will try ringing them tonight when I return. 

http://www.rspcavic.org/rspca_services/inspectoratecomplaintform.htm is the form I used, for phone contact the number with international dialing is: 
(61) 039 224 2222

However I might skip calling them since I think I know what they will say, I remember now that perhaps Wild Life Victoria might help out, these are the only real welfare organisation, thank you for reminding me! I have been so worried I haven't been thinking straight. They hopefully will help, but again they might not have time to help considering how many possums and other native animals are injured each day by cats and dogs and the like.

http://www.wildlifevictoria.org.au/emergencyphone.html

I will call them when I get back in around 2-3 hours, it is very hot today so priority is making sure first she gets some water in. I'll make sure its warm so she doesn't go into shock.

I'll post up if Wild Life Victoria will help, otherwise will need to call RSPCA and try again. 

I was thinking the only way to get out without owner of the building would be locksmith.. so not cheap.

I was thinking also maybe not to leave all the seed I have, just a few handfulls, because it is in the city in a lane, I wouldn't want to attract mice/rats to where she is.. I will leave enough for her to keep going for at least a couple more days.

THE EXACT ADDRESS is 18 or 22 Celestial Avenue, Melbourne, 3000 Australia. It is a lane that runs off Little Bourke Street (aka Chinatown), close to the corner of Little Bourke Street.

It is a very small lane only around 50 metres long and has a dead end so not hard to find. Here is the google street view again (map location also): http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&....811781,144.966223&spn=0.052484,0.132093&z=14

If you look there you can see the red cages surrounding the roller doors, she is trapped in the one on the left where the lane goes around the corner (it ends a few metres in).

I'll take the food and water in the next 30 minutes and see how she is. I'll also try next door at 18 Celestial Avenue, as this is a doctors office (was closed yesterday/Sunday), will ask if they know about next door 22 Celestial Avenue, and also will check for any main entrance to the building from Heffernan Lane (might be Heffernan Place), the lane 
parallel behind the warehouse. So hopefully there is a restaurant or something there that can open it up.


----------



## lastninja (Apr 28, 2010)

*Progress!*

Hi, just an update, went into the city and made a make-shift water bowel out of a pepsi 1.25 litre bottle, so there is a little water there for her. She was skittish so didn't come over while I was there, but it is wedged securely under the gate and she should hopefully realise soon there is some water for her. She was terrified at first when I started throwing the seed through the gaps of the gate, but after a few minutes she started having a nibble on some barley and the like. She was still responsive today even though it was so hot, and she has only a very small area for shade (half a square foot I would say). I'm hoping she is going to see through this!!

I looked around the building and asked people nearby if they knew who ran the building, it was totally empty and no one knew, but finally I looked THROUGH the graffiti to see it was a electricity company sub station!!

So I called the wild life australia phone number and asked the best way to go about it, they said just call the power company emergency line and when asked if it is a life threatening emergency, choose that one!

I picked it and the guy was very nice and helpful and said he would get someone out there as soon as possible. I can understand if this is a day or two, but now with the food and a little water she should be able to survive through it. 

Hooray! Now here's hoping it doesn't happen again anytime soon 

I'll check back tomorrow on my way home from visiting my grandmother in the hospital and might fill up the water again if still in there.

Thank you for your replies, it really strengthened my resolve to know that there are other fanciers, rescuers and twitchers out there that love these feathered friends as much as I do. 

I felt so bad today for her, from midday she is in full sun until sunset. Now I just hope she doesn't have to fend off any mice/rats tonight trying to get her seed/leaves! Oh, I left some baby spinach leaves for a bit of green too, so hopefully she will have a little munch on that!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow....I applaud you ! You have handled this perfectly !!!! I am sure your lil' pal, in her/his own way...is very appreciative. Keep us posted and again..Kudos for your efforts !!!


----------



## lastninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I went yesterday to check on her, still there, water bottle I put (precariously) gone, but she had eaten some food and was having a small peck when I got there. Had been a very hot day so I was glad she made it. I tried to put another smaller water bottle in a different position, but this is not the best so tomorrow I will go back with a plastic take away food container, cut it to an inch or so however big I can for the bottom and use two of these for water. I bought more seed yesterday so will put a fair pile in there tomorrow after visiting my grandmother. 

I am concerned that perhaps Citipower will not help. I will call back tomorrow or Saturday day (don't want to get grumpy over night emergency call centre staff) if she is still there tomorrow. Yesterday was only 48 hours since calling them on Monday, but I worry they won't care.

I didn't receive a reply from the RSPCA but I did from PETA asia, who have inquired as to the current state and the phone number of Citipower.

It would be great if she is still there tomorrow night if you could call on Monday morning GMT +11 to inquire.. Citipower electricity distibution for the city of Melbourne, privatised over a decade ago from the state owned SES. (Australia 61) 131280 - 24 hours emergency life threatening situation for power/sub stations call line

Once agained faced with futility as the cage appears to only open from the inside. There is only a narrow space between the cage and the roller door, like 2-3 feet, so whoever came would have to go to another entrance to access the building, open the roller door a tiny bit, try to shoo the bird to fly up for a second or perch on tiny bits above the cage gate/door opening mechanisms, while the person rolls or squats through the roller door, shutting it quickly so the bird wouldn't go into the building. Then they could open the cage, shoo it out in about 2 seconds and then close it and that's it.

But I could easily see someone seeing it on their 'to-do' list and just saying 'yeah I did that' while they had lunch instead. 

Boltcutters might be abled to go through a bit of the cage, but I dont have any and I'm not that sort of guy (have had fantasies about freeing restaurant seafood/crayfish tho!!). Not being able to consider that option (also having mentioned it = premeditation lol), I feel hopeless & futile and this instance of animal cruelty through neglect and ignorance makes me very depressed.

I hope something can be done for this poor bird. Some deterrent spikes might be useful too to stop it happening again. I don't think it would, it seems like a rare chance event (like a male swooping a girl there randomly and her falling in, there's lots of frisky spring time guys around at the moment), but I'll watch out in future no matter of this outcome and see if happens again.

I really hope it doesnt though and this can have a happy end. Too much tragedy in my life the past year, but at least I have done all I can - I'll see her tomorrow again and provide some more food and water and call the company back. I know she will still be there in my heart, people really don't like pigeons, a great number of people. So if just one link in the fence hates pigeons and thinks we need less in the city and less cleaning to do, they will cover up the job and it will be said 'done'.

Too used to this sort of thing with corporations and government organisations, so I fear the worst.

I can't say I didn't try though. I'll post back again within 24 hours.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your little friend.

Having to rely on other people to do what they say they will do when you know you could have done it yourself by now is so frustrating, I applaude you for your perseverance.

The fact they would need to be aware of not letting her fly by accident into the building when releasing her is worrying. It would be ideal if they would just let you know when they intend to do it so you could possibly be there to ensure that doesn't happen.
For your peace of mind it would be good to know she was actually free and not stuck inside the building after all your hard work.

Don't lose heart, you've been very intuative so far as to how to get help, I'm sure it will pay off.

Praying for a good outcome for you.

Janet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it actually possible that its got in there from the inside originally ?
Maybe another "pigeon way" into the building, then if roller door has been open, even just a bit, it would prob try to get out and maybe nobody noticed before closing it. Maybe best way to get it out is to let it in first. But obviously someone still has to get in to do this


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Isn't there any way to break the cage? I mean, some tool should be able to do the job. I can't see a cage being _that_ strong.

Good luck with this!


----------



## lastninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes I think that it would be best if I was there, but they already probably think I'm weird so I didn't suggest it, I would of course do it and will offer next call (tonight or Monday). I will try them again and I let PETA know so hopefully they may try calling them as well - they asked for photos so I will take these tonight if I can and post here too. 

If you go to google view and look at the cages, they are extremely solid - I honestly don't have any tools, it is in a very public place, it is an electricity company building.. There's not much I could compare them to, but they are incredibly strong street metal, they tower 5-7 metres tall and have five total segments joined together (one at top, two sides and two front openable parts). Plus as I said I couldn't do it since i've mentioned it online. A quick google, after such an incident, would lead the police right to me saying here that I planned to do it hehe! So whenever I mention something illegal, it is always something that I have not/will not/can not do! So if I could have done it, I would have, not mentioned it and there would be no thread here  I wish that was the case. 

It is the prison-like nature of this cage that really struck me as such a daunting spectacle of our impact on the environment in so many ways.

As far as the pigeon coming in from a secret part, I highly doubt this as I don't see any pigeons coming and going, they all roost on the exterior of the building. I am 100% certain she fell in through the top, she is skinny and not wide, with a long neck - just the right size to fall through the gap if unlucky, swooped, lost footing etc. She keeps flying up to get out.. also, these doors are NEVER opened unless they need to deliver a new component for the generator or whatever, so I don't think she would have got trapped there in that time.. various other pigeons rest where she would have fallen in, they are mostly a bit bigger than her though.. she is about 3-3.5 inches wide, not very wide at all compared to usual I see around 4-6 inches with wings down. She keeps flying up to try and get out too, every few minutes when I've been there with her.

When I call up I will be apologetic and say something like 'I noticed the bird is still there, I made a report last Monday, but I forgot to mention I am available whenever needed to help spot or remove the bird, as it would be rather unfortunate to have it fly into the building - it's a small gap between the cage and the roller door so the only hassle would be to open the rollers a little, shoo the bird to fly up and then crouching under the roller door while it's not fully opened and pulling it down to keep the bird out of the building, while then opening the gate. I don't think they would like me in there, or opening the gate, or helping, or even having to do anything. I will offer but I don't think they will take me up on that one.. especially because if they *haven't* looked, I (to them) could perhaps be someone messing them around for some reason.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe its time to mean....the bird had been there for 5 or 6 days now...maybe more before you found her. Good luck.


----------



## lastninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Birdbabe said:


> Maybe its time to mean....the bird had been there for 5 or 6 days now...maybe more before you found her. Good luck.


http://imgur.com/TMiJh.jpg
http://imgur.com/3x2Ty.jpg
http://imgur.com/fwDv1.jpg
http://imgur.com/6zbvm.jpg
http://imgur.com/35BIP.jpg
http://imgur.com/FBPCH.jpg
http://imgur.com/g4Foc.jpg
http://imgur.com/cKbYv.jpg
http://imgur.com/I8jcE.jpg
http://imgur.com/avXFw.jpg

Yesterday afternoon - I'll call up on Monday again. I've forwarded these photos PETA asia pacific, I'll also forward these to RSPCA even though have not had a reply yet at all.

I'll call up Wild Life Australia also on Monday to let them know I am calling Citipower again and to ask for any advice on tact with them for my 2nd call..


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Keep it up...you will succeed. Thanks for helping this pigeon.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

*Please read*

I just wanted to add an update to this thread. I have been on/offline sue to having limited Internet access and missed this thread - but boy was I worried when I read it! So worried that I drove down at 11.30 at night to assess the situation. I have some good news and some terrible news. I believe the pigeon that lastninja spoke of has been removed, and subsequently released, or euthenased. Their are two differing panels of roller doors - one with empty water dishes and no pigeon (bless you lastninja). 

Now for the bad news. The other roller door cage now has one dead pigeon in it and one live pigeon in it. I will go back on the morning and put some seed and water in. 

It is clear that this has been a death trap for the pigeons roosting above for sometime. What makes it worse is that if you were casually passing by, u wouldn't even see the pigeons- the "cage" exterior is that thick. 

I will be getting on the phone tomorrow and ringing each and every organization I can think of so we can get these pigeons freed, and some type of wire barricade placed above. 

I implore all pigeon talk members to email citi power on the following email to achieve action to stop this - for good. 

Last ninja I understand your despair, and you should know that you have provided comfort to a creature in the time of it's greatest need. 

Susie (Kamz)


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Email address for citi power

Complaints or Compliments

[email protected] please help !

*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have e-mailed city power and the RSPCA. The behaviour of the two organisations is scandalous . Cruelty is cruelty, no animal suffers less than another and the RSPCA's discrimination against the less valuable animals damns them. The have no right to claim that they seek to prevent cruelty to animals because they don't, they seek only to attract donations.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

*Great news*

Ok guys! I think with the help of members emailing citipower and a discussion with a very nice supervisor named rod, we may be close to an outcome on this issue! 

I visited this morning and provided seed and water to the bird trapped (which I now believe is the same bird as last ninja was looking after). 

I went home and made lots of calls - citipower is willing to open the gate and let me take possession of the bird this afternoon. Phwoar! If this happens, I encourage everyone to send them an email complimenting the company on. Their humanitarian approach! 

The bird itself is in poor condition. There was no water or seed, only the empty dishes inside which last ninja must have placed at some time. Soooo sad. Well done everyone on PT and feefo thank you for your responses. 

Restores you faith in humanity, doesn't it, 

Susie


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It potentially does. Please keep us posted. I was about to send a critical e-mail to them...glad I scrolled down to the bottom of the thread first.

Thanks to the both of you for your fortitude !

We keep our fingers crossed that this can finally come to a positive close.....


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Further update. The company went ahead and released the pigeon without me there, but still did give me the courtesy of calling me and letting me know the bird had flown up to join it's comrades. I will check on the health of the released pigeon tonight . 

Just wanted to add if anyone has time to give citipower POSITIVE feedback that.would be great - their approach to thus issue from what I have seen is very humane. They actually ASKED me to let them know if I would let them know if more pigeons became trapped until they came up with a solution, and then they would get them released when I called will they investigate a solution. 

I want to commend citipower for taking rsponsibility for their property, and the animals which live nearby.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

John d, or any other moderators don't know if you can remove the other thread, I want to ensure people do not send citi power critical comments anymore ( I think compliments are more in order) as they have done a wonderful job of acting in a humane fashion.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Done. Call to arms removed.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is wonderful. I got a very concerned e-mail from CityPower which I have responded to with thanks, and a callous and patronising one from the RSPCA who said:

_Thank you for your report regarding the welfare of the pigeons here in Melbourne. Your information has been forwarded onto the Inspectorate office. As there are various pieces of legislation surrounding the welfare of an animal, and each circumstance varies, please contact myself or another member of the RSPCA Inspectorate office by telephone on 9224 2222 to discuss the situation. We will be able to discuss with you the specific details of the case and determine if any offences may have been committed. *As you are in the UK I am emailing to advise you of the situation as pigeons are an introduced species in Australia, they are able to be legally euthanized by pest control companies. They are a major problem here and displace our native wildlife.*_

If it wasn't so tragic I would consider it amusing that a member of the introduced human species believes that it is the feral pigeon and not the concrete jumgle built and filled by yet more members of the introduces human species that is displacing the native wildlife.


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

The photos are hard to see, can you send PETA the photos with higher resolution, if you have not done so? That I would make a better impact I think


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

All sounds good. I would suggest perhaps keeping PETA in the loop and also occasionally checking up on the site...who knows really how easily a pigeon can become trapped there ?

Nice work, both of you. For others who read this thread, TAKE NOTE...it is sort of a typical scenario where initial response from ANY company or department is gonna be "eh, go away".

At which point, the lesson is:

.... you circle your wagons and begin to get some allies, and keep prodding, poking, bugging until something gets done. The result could be saved lives.

Complementi, Ragazze !


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Update: having finished a shift and. On my way home, I decided to check the cages ( there is actually 3 of them). To my suprise all 3 roller doors inside the cages were up. Inside there were ladders around. 

I am a little concerned now that I may have been told what I wanted to hear, rather than the truth the other day. The cages CANNOT be opened outwards - so I the question tue ability of a person inexperienced with pigeons to cat h one and PREVENT it from flying into the substation having lifted up a roller door. The fact that all 3 were open worries me - I am worried they have been left open in the hopes a bird might get out. 

I am not sure I am being clear here - but basically I suspect that
- a) the original pigeon has flown into the substation - why else would the roller doors be open at 10.30 at night when nothing can be moved/ passed through there
- b) any pigeons which fell down in however long the roller doors have been open now have also flown into the substation. 

These could be totally unfounded - but I really don't see how your average Joe with no experience with birds could catch a pigeon easily on first grab. It is one thing to simply open a cage - but that it not possible in this case. 

I will be in contact with the company again tomorrow and will make further inquiries. Wish me luck, and the wee bird. I will go back tomorrow and put some frej seed/ water down in case the bird is trapped

I must say should I not receive any definite answers regarding the time frame for putting up wire/bird spikes I think I will ring back animal liberation - they are usually able to operate outside the square, so to speak in cases like this. 

Susie


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

kamz said:


> The cages CANNOT be opened outwards - so I the question tue ability of a person inexperienced with pigeons to cat h one and PREVENT it from flying into the substation having lifted up a roller door. The fact that all 3 were open worries me - I am worried they have been left open in the hopes a bird might get out.
> 
> I am not sure I am being clear here - but basically I suspect that
> - a) the original pigeon has flown into the substation - why else would the roller doors be open at 10.30 at night when nothing can be moved/ passed through there
> ...


When this post was first created I had a close look (as best I could) at the doors & cages via the google link.
These doors do not look like any kind of loading bays or vehicle access bays, (wall on ground is too low for loading platform, lane is too narrow to reverse up to doors) they look more like ventilation doors which may need to be opened if people are working inside the building which is why I originally posted this
The red grates are there merely to add security so no one outside can either wander in, or break in.
Its very diffiult to see from the google views, but it looks like the middle sets of the red grates have roller bearings at the top which means they may be able to slide sideways rather than physically open out or in (why else have them in sections arranged the way they are).
If the pigeons have got in from the inside, it may be from another large vented area so it is possible for them to get out the same way once the roller doors had been opened to let them in.
They could have been unwittingly spooked into the door area by anyone moving about in the building.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Went back to the site - the panels can slide open sideways which is a relief. Put some seed and water in just in case other birds had flown in again. The roller doors themselves were still open - so birds that fall down could easily get trapped in the substation. Will check the building weekly for birds, and post Ne otherprogress periodically. 

Last ninja if u log back on.l I am pretty sure the bird that they released was the same one that you were looking after - so - you got your buddy free. Good work

Susie


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

The gap between the angled grid on top of the sliding doors and the roller door looks to narrow for a bird (pigeon) just to fall through (looks about half the width of a half brick). 
If the roller doors are open above the height of the angled grid, then this is the only way birds can get in from the front doors. 
Looking up at the windows above (on both levels), they all also have a slanted vent, cant see from google if they have grid over the inside or not, but dont think a pigeon would get IN that way (its like a reverse sputnik trap).
If this is an electric sub station, its possible the building is an open plan shell inside (with no definite floors contrary to what it looks like from outside)
Ventilation will be required at all times for the oil filled transformers & equipment inside hence the "open windows" and setup of the doors.
Unless they are getting in above the grids when the roller door is open, I still think they are getting in through another entry, possibly somewhere on the roof which they may not be able to get out the same way.
If more pigeons are spotted, I would politely ask if you can have a tour inside to see the setup, as you are familiar with pigeons, you may spot something that they cant.


----------



## lastninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Success from PETA Asia!! An activist managed to get him free. Will update with full success story soon and final post for my Professor PK post

Much love and respect to you all for your help, time, patience, compassion and morale. I couldn't have done it without the fine folks of this board.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Hate to take anything away from PETA...but I am pretty sure it was my telephone calls and discussions with a supervisor at citipower called rod that got this bird free...


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

read my previous posts ninja


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Citipower actually liased with me as they released the bird.. Weeks ago


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

And of course all the fine work from yourself and the folk here on pgtalk


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I have some horrible and sad news to report. There are now 6 dead pigeons in this death trap and one live one which I have provided with water and will later provide with seed. I feel truly awful for not having visited this site for a while - look what the consequences have been. If anyone can get onto PETA, alv or send citipower an email this would Ne greatly appreciated. I will not have the chance to do so for the next 24 hours due to sleep/work

The bringer of bad news

Kamz


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Went out there to provide seed for the trapped bird - and what did I find - a second trapped pigeon ! This place is a death trap. Both pigeons have food and water


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh my God, that is really sad news. I can't do much from where I am, however if you take pictures of all this and share someone can make a nice article and send it to your local newspapers. Document as much as possible. That is the only way that this can be solved permanently. However as for a short term solution may be more ideas from the people here can help. Until then please keep grains and water as you have been doing. You have a kind heart.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Jus wanted to do a brief update - managed to get the last 2 pigeons freed, but now there are anOther two pigeons trapped  which I am on my way to feed and water. 

I have contacted the RSPCA and made a complaint of animal cruelty - which is being pursued slowly. Again I have also contacted citipower and asked them to come and release the current birds. 

I am going to continue updating this thread so I have a record of which birds and how many have been trapped when - and dates of communications with different organizations 

Wish me luck


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kamz, thanks for staying right on top of this situation and good luck,

Karyn


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Some evil person took the seeds out of the pigeon cage! Grr. Pigeons are still trapped there. Will contact RSpca on wednesday and citipower again tomorrow restocked with food and water


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

kamz said:


> Some evil person took the seeds out of the pigeon cage! Grr. Pigeons are still trapped there. Will contact RSpca on wednesday and citipower again tomorrow restocked with food and water


Can you get Pics & maybe a video ?
Then tell RSPCA & Citipower that you have videoed the situation and that you will send them the link to Youtube 

If they do not respond, the power of the web & local press could maybe help speed things up, although i'm sure they wouldnt want adverse publicity.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Kamz .......I've just finished reading through this whole thread and I've found it vexing to say the least . Have you thought about calling Today Tonight / A current affair and asked if they might be interested in the story of birds dying a slow agonising death at the hands of a huge money making company ?

I would certainly be back on the phone to brainless twitts after I armed myself with a digital camera and took images and let them know thats where you might be headed if this was to continue .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Can you get Pics & maybe a video ?
> Then tell RSPCA & Citipower that you have videoed the situation and that you will send them the link to Youtube
> 
> If they do not respond, the power of the web & local press could maybe help speed things up, although i'm sure they wouldnt want adverse publicity.


I think we may have been posting at the same time ..........but that is a superb idea also Quazar !!!


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

That is my next plan (I am giving the RSPCA inspectorate until Wednesday when they will give me the results of their investigation). I want to be prepared for the media behaving utilized all the conventional channels. - 

That having failed, i inend to get on talk back radio and hope that citipower will be forced to respond publicly to the situation


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

And yeah, I think your today tonight idea is good


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

If I wasn't 762 K/m away ........I would come help you .

Good luck Susie !

Darren


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok here is the latest update. I have good and bad news. Bad news first. Someone has now removed their water dish. What a scum bag! Both squabs are still alive which is good. But still trapped. 

I contacted the RSPCA and spoke to someone who said the inspectorate would probably not get back to me the afternoon. 

So I decidedto try another avenue - I contacted an organization which shall go unnamed which truly does care about all creatures great and small (pun intended). I can't really go into too many details online, but I feel that progress should be swifter now! Fingers crossed

Susie


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I have some good news. I went to the site and found that the two birds were still trapped.I seller away, tO go and get some seed and water and plunk! A roller door started slowly opening. The citipower people happened to be there at the Same time as me! I had a chat to them and they said that something would have to be done - maybe bird spikes?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I have some good news. I went to the site and found that the two birds were still trapped.I seller away, tO go and get some seed and water and plunk! A roller door started slowly opening. The citipower people happened to be there at the Same time as me! I had a chat to them and they said that something would have to be done - maybe bird spikes? And the two trapped fledglings were set free


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I pray that they will get on to it sooner rather than later !

Good work susie 

Darren

whatever happened to the person that originally posted this thread ?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Not too sure to be honest. Really glad that they brought the issue up here though - even if some pigeons have died trapped there, by bringing ip the issue 4 have been released so far I think - which would have died for sure if lastninja hadn't brought up the issue in the first place


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay further update - another pigeon now trapped - which has been provided with food and water.

If anyone has the time to make a short complain to citipower about the time taken to come up with a long term solution that would be great!

Thanx 

Kamz


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Bird still there willget onto citipower again tomorrow - fed and watered


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Got onto citipower, they have approved bird spikes which the spokesperson from citipower hopes will be up next week. He is arranging for the single bird to be released today - so slowly slowly progress is being made. 

I spoke to the RSPCA inspectorate who inspected the inside of the premises - and found pigeons inside which had been getting in through a broken window, and were apparently healthy. Those birds have been released, and citipower has apparently stated they will replace the window according to the RSPCA inspectorate. 

So progress slowly, slowly is being made. Hopefully one day I will go there and there will be no more live trapped pigeons there.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad things are finally moving on their part AND found the broken window. I was pretty certain they had another way in, having looked very closely at the setup on google before, and when the roller door came down they just had no way out.
Another easy possibility is for them to cut a small section of the grid out (just big enough for a pigeon to get through), at the bottom, so that if get in any other way, there is at least a way out for them.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Susie 

Without your involvement here I think it's fair to say that the situation probably wouldn't have changed a great deal for these birds anytime soon . I think you have done a wonderful job with whats been done thus far and full credit to you for doing so !

Regards ,

Darren


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Darren and Quazar for the encouragement. It is, and has been a frustrating process, but it will be worth it once I KNOW that no pigeons can get trapped in those cages again - ever. Really, there has been two things keeping me going - knowing what happened to those other pigeons while I was away (hospital/Cambodia/Vietnam), and the encouragement ive gotten on here. Thanks guys!

I spoke to a person on site from citipower and they confirmed that those roller doors never got opened - so strangely, the pigeons are somehow getting in from on top of the approx 15 cm gap at the top of the cages - as well as going inside - where they have the potential to get trapped! All in all, it was worth speaking to the RSCPA, even though their official line is quite clear (from the response feefo got earlier in this thread) the inspectorate within Victoria was most helpful. I would suggest people with similar pigeons in victoria DO speak to the inspectorate. 

Animal Liberation Victoria also deserve massive kudos, for managing to speak to the right people to get a permanent solution approved by the powers that be at citi power

Anyway, I wont count my chickens before they are hatched, but feeling more optimistic, 

Susie


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

*Very excited*

Yay! The bird spikes are in place. No pigeons are trapped - you would not believe how relieved I am. This is over! 

I don't think there is any way the pigeons could get into the building this way now. I will check in a little while, maybe a month to be sure. 

Thanks everyone on pgtalk for your support - couldn't have done it without you


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

kamz said:


> Yay! The bird spikes are in place. No pigeons are trapped - you would not believe how relieved I am. This is over!
> 
> I don't think there is any way the pigeons could get into the building this way now. I will check in a little while, maybe a month to be sure.
> 
> Thanks everyone on pgtalk for your support - couldn't have done it without you


Kamz this is very good news which will hopefully resolve the problem.
Well done for your persistance, and although it took some time to work out, I think all parties concerned have done well to resolve it eventually.


----------

